# If you got another dog, what breed would it be?



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

For me:
LONGCOAT CHI *Drools*
Pappion
Golden retriver
Lab

My sister wants a doberman :nscared:
o.0
Their big dogs.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I would want

another short haired chi -white.
Rotweiler
Lab
min pin.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Great Dane for sure!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Another Chinese Crested, I would love to have a Palmino Hairless, Or a Black and White PowderPuff. My plan is to get another after the new year, my Sky needs a girly compainion.


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

But our dad is allgeric to Dobes...


SC Blue merle
SC white


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmm if I had a Chi. I guess I really wouldn't want another dog until later on.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I would want a tibetan spaniel if i had a massive house


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

For me
manchester terrier
minpin
greyhound retired racer.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

A solid black longhaired male Chi! Saw one on a breeders website and absolutely fell in love!! Otherwise, I'm good on dogs!


----------



## lilsunshine0304 (Sep 26, 2009)

A Doberman for sure


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Chihuahua
Shetland Sheepdog
Dachshund

not necessarily in that order!


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

I am quite taken with Jack Chis like Roxie but it would be quite a gamble and the high-energy, scrappy Terrier personality would be too much for me. I really want a Chinese Crested but my girlfriend hates those and we'll be living together in a couple years. I'd say Dachshund but I have to be realistic, I love training my dog and Dachshunds are just not that trainable. Italian Greyhounds appeal to me the most at this point in time. The biggest con for me is that they aren't reliable off-leash. I would also consider another Chi mix or a purebred Chi in the future.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'd love a Golden Retriever if I had the room.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Chihuahua
Pug
Shi Shui (cant spell it )


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

A tri colour Chi next.
Tri colour Shetland sheepdog


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Chinese Crested
Italian Greyhound
Dachschund


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dachshund's and Chihuahua's......my childhood was spent with Dachshund's and my adult life I've had Chi's.....love them both!!!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

chinese crested for sure!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

A Show Quality Pomeranion










The breed is so beautiful!


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Another Border Collie, absolutley amazing dogs.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Kay said:


> chinese crested for sure!


:cheer: Now thats what Im talking about! Cant go wrong with a CC! :cheer:
:hello1::foxes_207::hello1::foxes_207::hello1:


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I would have 
chi
siberian husky 
cavalier k c spaniel


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> :cheer: Now thats what Im talking about! Cant go wrong with a CC! :cheer:
> :hello1::foxes_207::hello1::foxes_207::hello1:


They are sooooo cute! I'm usually not one for chic flicks. But
how to loose a guy in 10 days. That dog was so sweet!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Kay said:


> They are sooooo cute! I'm usually not one for chic flicks. But
> how to loose a guy in 10 days. That dog was so sweet!


"102 dalmatians" there was a CC, it was Creulellas. She named hims Fluffy and he was a hairless lol. Then there is another one in "Hotel for Dogs" its a really cute, heart touchy dog movie. There is a hairless CC names Romeo. 

Those 3 movies I can think of at the moment wit Hairless CC's :hello1::hello1:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

great dane male  all white or 98% (not deaf/blind)


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We're thinking our next dog (which we plan to get once we are moved out) will either be a corgi or a pug. And that'll probably be it for a while. It'll be a few months, possibly up to another year if things don't pick up for Jer, before we move. And it'll probably be a couple months after we move anyway, so that Jack and Venus can adjust to their new home first before adding another sibling


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Another chi for sure, chihuahuas have stolen my heart!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

have been brought up with all sorts of dogs so far there has been

shetland sheepdog
afghan hound 
pomeranians
staffys
pitbull
british bulldogs
and now chihuahuas and can honestly say i would never own any other kind of dog they have to be one of the best dogs to own


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

more chis ... maybe an italian greyhound also...


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Hahaha, I like seeing Italian Greyhound on the list a few times  Not to be blasphemous on a Chihuahua forum or anything but... get an iggy! lol, if you can housebreak him/her, then you're set!

There's sooo many dogs that I want to have one day, but two's my limit for awhile... 

Retired Racing Greyhound would probably be my next dog, realistically. I'd LOVE to have a Doberman first, but it looks like I'm going to be hopping from different apartments/townhouses in big cities for the next little while until my boyfriend and I are done school and settled into teaching/lawyering careers, so a high-energy medium-large breed won't make sense. A Grey would fulfill my quest to have a large dog, while also being manageable energy-wise. It would also be cute to have a larger twin for Juno 

Another Iggy would be great eventually as well, but I think I'd get one that's already housebroken lol 

Ollie would probably prefer me to get him a little Chi girlfriend, but I'm not sure I could have two little police-dogs running around trying to control everything!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I would also love to have a pitbull or a merle chihuahua.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Great Dane. Because one isn't enough!

If I had a TON of room and money, other breeds I would love are
Bull Terrier - but raised up right from puppyhood and dog friendly
Corgi, either PW or Cardi. Never owned one but I quite like them.

But in all honesty I'm probably sticking with Danes for a while from now on. (blasphemy on the chihuahua forum I know I'm sorry!)


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Most deffinately a Yorkie. She was born Dec.1st and I am getting her in mid february,cant wait.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I love newfoundlands but i know i could never handle a big dog like that :lol: lol! maybe when i'm older i might get a newfoundland? lol! 

xxx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Def getting a mini Daschund in a couple of years (when Heidi is grown up!) and would also eventually love a chinese Crested. I think crestie's seem to fit well with a small dog pack!LOL
Would also love a whippet or bassett hound (girls tho coz Adam's a moody boy!).
If I had a bigger house/garden and lived somewhere more rural?
lab
staffie
spaniel
doodle


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd trade my Italian Greyhound for a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I had to laugh when I saw this thread, there's no contest for me, it would definitely be another Chi but maybe a little girl this time


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

This is such an interesting thread

I don't even have my first chi yet, still waiting dammit! So no1 would have to be my chi..and possibly no2 and maybe no3 chi's to....

Other breeds i'd like are:

*Pug
*Boston Terrier
*Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
*Miniature smooth haired Dachshund

and possibly a little yorkie, maltese or bichon frise type dog, or perhaps a mini poodle, they are small and dainty x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

A chihuahua of course!!


----------



## kfrisbee (Dec 8, 2009)

I have another dog, a Westie 

Max and Scottie get along wonderfully (unless Max thinks Scottie is getting too friendly with me, then he runs Scottie off!)


----------



## MLaCross (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so in love with this Chi on the breeder I got Penelope from website. It is a grey short hair...which is what i want! I also want a newfoundland, but I would worry it would step on poor Penelope so not sure if I would ever really get one. i live in a little one bedroom right now anyway!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Tibetan Spaniel 

x


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Upadated:
Lol

Longhair chi
hairless CC (ADORBLE!!)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

turns into









they are also an independent owner breed lol


----------

